# Systainer Radio Thread (not for talking about home theatres)



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay so here we go.









Sony Xplode 6-1/2" coax for speaker. Decent for cheap speakers.









Cut out for the JVC KD-R600 deck with Ipod control.









holes for a speaker grill.... yeah my cardboard template was quick n' dirty, so it looks like crap. However, I keep telling myself it's only a jobsite radio...

I'm trying to figure out the best way to keep the radio horizontal, though. I guess I'll be using L brackets, but it's not an elegant solution.









Antec 350W PC Power Supply. I need 12V DC and this turned out to be perfect!

I priced stuff at an electronics store and a 240W 120VAC to 12VDC unit cost $150... haha! You can get a PC power supply for $35 and they are way better (though take up a little more space )









taking off the plug connector to mount on the case


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

the power cord will be removable for storage and transport.









Setting up to power the deck.









Testing electrical.









It works!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

When you get done, you need to go join the fog and post this Ryan.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Speaking of home theaters....:shutup:

Lookin good, keep us updated with progress!

Is it ULC and CSA approved?:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Franken-stereo, I like it.:thumbup:

I can't help but think that the sides of that box are too flimsy and will rattle with too much volume/bass.

And having both speakers in the same air volume will cause the bass response to be muffled.

Maybe a couple of these would help?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> Franken-stereo, I like it.:thumbup:
> 
> I can't help but think that the sides of that box are too flimsy and will rattle with too much volume/bass.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of enclosing them in MDF, I'll work it out when I get everything test-fitted to see what fits.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Winchester said:


> I'm thinking of enclosing them in MDF, I'll work it out when I get everything test-fitted to see what fits.


A box out of MDF would be much better.:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> A box out of MDF would be much better.:thumbup:


The systainer is better.:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The systainer is better.:laughing:


I meant a box inside the systainer, around the speakers.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Hahaha....I love it.

One thing...

Tell me how this is better than my $69 Makita radio that I can leave out in the rain, throw in a wheelbarrow and pile bags of concrete on top of. 

I know. I know.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> Hahaha....I love it.
> 
> One thing...
> 
> ...


I dunno. I was going to take one of those apart and put it in a systainer.:whistling

It is kind of cool to have a radio right there in your stack. I have to make a separate trip to get my pos bosch radio.

Plus it's fun.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> Hahaha....I love it.
> 
> One thing...
> 
> ...


Sort of in the same way this is better than the laptop you buy at Futureshop.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

shanekw1 said:


> Sort of in the same way this is better than the laptop you buy at Futureshop.


I like the wind-up key! :clap:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

shanekw1 said:


> Franken-stereo, I like it.:thumbup:
> 
> I can't help but think that the sides of that box are too flimsy and will rattle with too much volume/bass.
> 
> ...


The bass will be fubar.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

it's a jobsite radio not much unlike any other job site radio.

except it will snap together with my systainers and have any feature _i_ would ever like or could ever add.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> Hahaha....I love it.
> 
> One thing...
> 
> ...


Hey Greg! 

Uh, I testify to that! 
I personally worked with that radio "in" the rain! 
Witness! 

The only other radio I'd buy besides my Bosch. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I do have the makita radio, but I don't like the flimsy cord (replaced it once so far). I also don't like how it opens to connect the ipod (awkward), it has no ipod control, so it's a pain to open and change anything, and it doesnt charge it. just an aux input.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the systainer radio idea. It is always cool to see the franken-tools being made.

The Makita radio is awesome, it's a work radio not a home theater system.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

So I attached the speakers with some foam backer rod around the edges since the tweeter-part or whatever it's called was pressed up tight against the grill, this gave it enough space so that it's not tight plus might help with any vibrations, I guess...

I've got a question for people who may know more, if I stuff this with some fibreglass insulation, that should help separate the space between the speakers, right?

I may do the MDF boxes tonight.

Any thoughts on what thickness MDF it should be, ideally?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get some of the stuff they put inside speaker boxes. I have no idea what it is but, it is white.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

If you do the MDF boxes, you wont need to stuff it with anything.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

getting tight










I probably should have went with smaller speakers, but oh well. These are the ones I had lying around.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lookin good win, the batting that you see inside speaker boxes is known in the industry as "fluff".

You can use fiberglass and it helps but the little fibers work their way into the spider and coil...I really don't think it will cause a problem but I've heard stories.

Dacron batting is very popular and doesn't release little fibers....don't tell your wife but take one of your cheap pillows and cut a strip off of it.:thumbsup:

Don't be too uppity about it, stuffing an old sponge in there will work just fine too. 



> If you do the MDF boxes, you wont need to stuff it with anything.


You don't HAVE to, but I definitly would.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> You don't HAVE to, but I definitly would.


Inside the boxes yes.

I thought he was thinking of stuffing the entire systainer full...


ditto on the pillow stuffing


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

&**&& the lid won't close...

stupid thingies sticking out from the lid...












shanekw1 said:


> I thought he was thinking of stuffing the entire systainer full...


Indeed I was :laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Had to do three slits and 2 notches. You can see why under the lid.

Gonna line with some kind of foam, just gonna scrounge around and see.

Pillows won't work we've got feather pillows :laughing:

I do have some cushions. A couple my wife wanted to toss actually.... hmmm











ha


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Inside the boxes yes.
> 
> I thought he was thinking of stuffing the entire systainer full...


Sorry misunderstood. :thumbsup:



> Pillows won't work we've got feather pillows :laughing:


Ohh La La! :laughing: I spend the fancy pillow budget on beer and tools. :shifty:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I still don't see how it will
sound anything but cheesy......


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

aw comeon neo help the guy out:w00t:...send him one of your depends so he can stuff his box...:blink:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll stuff something....:shifty:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

i recorded this on my phone, so excuse the quality








neolitic said:


> I still don't see how it will
> sound anything but cheesy......


sounds way better than my ridgid or makita radio and has ipod control :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Winchester said:


> sounds way better than my ridgid or makita radio and has ipod control :laughing:
> 
> i recorded this on my phone, so excuse the quality


 
Good to see it up and running Winchester but did you really just record the video to show us the sound quality lol  Thats like me recording a hi-def movie with a low def video cam to show the quality lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Good to see it up and running Winchester but did you really just record the video to show us the sound quality lol  Thats like me recording a hi-def movie with a low def video cam to show the quality lol :thumbsup:


lol, no I showed the video to show it was finished.

my comment on sound quality was in response to neo's comment... I just edited my post so that I don't look so stupid, haha :thumbup:

I don't know if there's any way for me to show you guys the sound quality. I think even my hd camcorder wouldn't have decent sound, but i don't know how to get it from my camcorder to youtube anyway. :laughing: my phone does it for me


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Nice work!


thanks, I even posted on your group therapy site. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

neolitic said:


> I'll stuff something....:shifty:


 
:shutup:


----------

